
IDEO: Big Innovation Lives Right on the Edge of Ridiculous Ideas - miraj
http://the99percent.com/articles/7080/IDEO-Big-Innovation-Lives-Right-on-the-Edge-of-Ridiculous-Ideas
======
sandroyong
There is some truth in that...

